# Haunted Radio (07/24/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are enjoying our annual "Black Christmas in July" celebration with news on Darksyde Acres, Wiard's Orchard's Night Terrors, Erebus, Exit 13, the Deadland, the Barn of Blood, the Realm of Darkness, Slaughtered at Sundown, Knott's Scary Farm, Hatchet 3, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and we review the 1993 film, "The Nightmare Before Christmas." Then, we spin you around the "Vortex" with 2 horror themed Christmas songs, and then on "Retched Radio" the Freek brings you a Christmas tale as told by the Cryptkeeper. All of this and many more Christmas goodies on the July 24 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

